# Freaking out--need advice!



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All:

In need of advice.

I've been working from home for the past 3 years. I brought Tyler home in December and have not left him alone for more than 3 hours, but most days I'm with him nearly 24/7. I do try to leave once a day for about an hour.

Today I got an offer for a job that pays $13k more than my current job and has a better title and recognizable name. Without Tyler, I would tell you that it is probably my dream job, but I'm so panicked that I can't think straight and almost regret interviewing.

The issue is I'm afraid to leave Tyler alone for 9-10 hours a day. He only knows me to be with him. He's very fearful and clingy.

I was going to go to my current company and let them know I have an offer--also make a proposal that will give me more security. I currently work for an outsourcing company and it is probable that my one client will leave in the next year. Without the client there's really no justification for my job. I have an idea to switch departments where I would be more useful, as well as service my client. Most likely they won't go for this--they don't try to retain.

What are your thoughts? Do you think Tyler will be okay? Do you leave your dogs for work? I used to leave my other dog starting when he was 8 months, but that's all he knew. Tyler is different, he only knows me with him all the time.

Any guidance would be most appreciated as I sit here freaking out and not knowing what to do!

xo
Kim


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Take the job! With the extra income you can hire a dog walker or someone to come and check him during the day. Or perhaps a doggie daycare in your area? Turning down more income and job security isn't an option. You can make it work.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

You need to do what you need to do for you (and Tyler). Test him see how he acts. Try a thunder shirt if necessary. I believe he will adjust. Good luck.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You must take the new job. A mother's first duty is to provide for her child (Tyler). I am sure you can find a dog-walker/pet sitter to come in in the middle of the day. Or a nice doggy day care. I think Tyler will adjust and it will be for the best. It isn't safe for him to be so dependent on you. He will adjust.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think he will adjust and start now. Agree with Pam, doggie day care or a walker will help him adjust. We discovered ours mostly sleep during the day anyway


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks guys. Doggie daycare isn't an option. We had a traumatic experience at 4 months old with a meet and greet for teaching him socialization and we were also attacked by a dog while walking one day--the dog was off leash and came running toward us out of nowhere. He's not great around other dogs yet--he's getting there, but he's getting a bit better with the agility training I've been taking him to and obedience classes.

If I get someone to come in during the day, he'd panic if he doesn't know the person, so I'd have to have him spend time with that person.

I can buy a baby cam and watch him. My hope is that he would sleep all day, but every night at around 7-7:30 he sits on the couch staring at the door waiting for his father to come home from work. I'm afraid he'll do the same thing all day waiting for me.

I know, I'm a complete worry wart and overly sensitive--I can't help it, it's just who I am. I just want him to not be scared or feel abandoned.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

I know this is very controversial .... but McC was impossible to leave alone and I did a 6 week program of training and leaving and hired a trainer to help me. Ok, I lied... I hired two trainers to help me. I couldn't relax or enjoy myself knowing she was hysterical. Every dog's temperament is different and what works for one, really doesn't work for the other-- I exhausted Amazon list of books on canine separation anxiety.. 

I got my Bimmer and he solved the problem :thumbsup: I can go anywhere anytime and they are fine! Although, I have drop cam and still check in... McC will sleep some, but stands at the top of the landing and looks to see out- To this day, she is not a dog that can be crated, but they both have access to the kitchen and great room. It is puppy proofed and we are all happy. 

Congrats on your new job offer! You have my complete understanding!:wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

You're not being overly sensitive--if you take the job, you must hire a trust-worthy dog walker/sitter because 10 hours is way too long, even if he sleeps most of the time. Find a sitter who is licensed, bonded and insured with tons of verifiable excellent references, and also I would have a web cam set up so you can monitor things. 

Best of luck, and congrats on your job offer!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree--take the job. With the extra income, you can hire someone to come in everyday and after a while, I think Tyler will become a more well rounded puppy! Dad has not let his Pom be around any other dogs (or cats ) and Lil Bit is 4 years old. Dad is getting to the point where he may have to have some help w/LB or could be hospitalized--he is 86. Lil Bit has not been to my house with my 3 dogs and 6 cats or to my Sisters with her 2 big dogs. When one of us has to take Dad's dog for a day or 2, it will be very hard on Lil Bit because he had never been away from Dad. Dad even sits at the groomers waiting for LB to get his bath and trim!! I think that we should, as responsible puppy parents, socialize them from the time they are babies and get them used to being with other people. I know you have had some bad experiences, so I hope the dog-sitter will be an option.


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Take the job!!! Tyler will adjust just fine. All of mine are crate trained. My friend who has been a vet tech for 20+ years told me years ago that it is more dangerous for them to be out unsupervised than to be caged for a while. My oldest has been caged since we got her at 4 months ( shes now 6) middle was 5 months ( hes 3) and even my baby.. 12 weeks ( let me say i know that is young, she we had a feeder that fed her every 2 hours till got home and I was on pins and nails!!.. but she is now a 1 yr old last week) .. They have all adjusted well. I can say they are spoiled!!! They have a crate pillow, water dish, treats before I leave, kisses before I leave, TV is left on for noise and intertainment and fan for air circulation. But I know they are safe till I get home. I leave in the morning and Im gone for a 9 hour day. They potty just before going in and go right when I get home with only an occasional accident. But they have all adjusted well. So will your baby. Do what is good for you and your family. I know Tyler will thank you in the end.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

My husband and I work full time jobs, just as others on here do. Mine are left from 7am usually until 4pm. They are fine. Even when we didn't have Jojo with us, Izzy was still fine by herself. It will take some adjusting to do! You must start now and get Tyler used to you being gone for longer than 3-4 hours, or seeking someone to watch him for you. Is there maybe a neighbor or friend who may be able to come by and check on him for you. Is he potty trained indoors or outdoors? Is there a room or 2 that you can confine him to safely? Just take care of all of this and I am sure he will be fine.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Congratulations on the job offer! How exciting for you to find something you consider your dream job. I can understand your dilemma but this is something you need to do for your career and for yourself. Working from home and getting to be with Tyler all day is wonderful I am sure and you are so lucky to have been able to do that for so many years. However, this new job sounds like a fantastic opportunity for you so you owe it to yourself to go for it! Tyler will be okay once you both are settled in to your new routine. It may be tough on both of you in the beginning but don't worry! There are so many things you can do to make this work out. Like others said, hiring a dog walker to check in on him mid-day is a good idea. Getting a drop cam is another great idea. 

Good luck with your new job!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I do somewhat confine him. I close the bedroom and bathroom doors--he's got access to the kitchen and living room. He's potty trained indoors. I don't have anyone that can come by, but a co-worker suggested I come home for lunch. It takes 15-20 minutes each way to get there.

BTW--thanks everyone for your congratulations and advice. I'm starting to feel a little less panicked! I think I was wrong in the 10 hour thing. I don't know what the hours are--I just know coming home in rush hour may be an hour--I'm not sure. I know getting there with none takes around 15 minutes.

What do you guys think of the me coming home for lunch? It would be a tight squeeze time wise, but I'd probably get 20 minutes with him--I guess same as a dog walker. The only thing it often takes him 10 or more minutes to calm down when I get home!



IzzysBellasMom said:


> My husband and I work full time jobs, just as others on here do. Mine are left from 7am usually until 4pm. They are fine. Even when we didn't have Jojo with us, Izzy was still fine by herself. It will take some adjusting to do! You must start now and get Tyler used to you being gone for longer than 3-4 hours, or seeking someone to watch him for you. Is there maybe a neighbor or friend who may be able to come by and check on him for you. Is he potty trained indoors or outdoors? Is there a room or 2 that you can confine him to safely? Just take care of all of this and I am sure he will be fine.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Kim that is awesome news on the new job offer! The extra money is amazing and you know you'll use it to provide for both you and Tyler! Perhaps hiring someone that can visit Tyler during the mid-day?

Congratulations!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much Hedy. I'm still waiting on the offer letter. I told them that the offer sounds great, but that I would like to review the offer letter. They're also still conducting reference checks, but feel all is good.

I wish you were closer--he could hang out with his harem of older women!

I may be able to drive home and see him for about 20 minutes. Having a stranger may frighten him more than being alone. I just got back from our agility class and spoke to the trainer. She's going to sit down with me on Sunday before class with what to do. She thinks he'll be fine and said better now than in a couple of years and also it's somewhat unrealistic that I can be with him nearly 24/7.





MalteseObsessed said:


> Kim that is awesome news on the new job offer! The extra money is amazing and you know you'll use it to provide for both you and Tyler! Perhaps hiring someone that can visit Tyler during the mid-day?
> 
> Congratulations!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Take the job. It might be hard at first, on both of you, but Tyler will adjust to the new routine.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think that's the general consensus here and also a couple of my non SM friends. I hope that's the case and if I take it I'll have at least 2, if not 3 weeks to prepare us both. It's also a big adjustment for me. Working from home, my current company is based in Texas, I pace my own day and have so many freedoms. I'll now be confined to an office all day. It's really such a huge change all around.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Take the job. It might be hard at first, on both of you, but Tyler will adjust to the new routine.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Do it only if it's what you want! For me, I work 28 hrs/wk. so I can be with my baby more. Yes, I could make a lot more money if I worked full-time, but my lifestyle is way more important to me. I prefer to live simply and have more free time.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Soda actually prefers to stay home alone rather than go to work with me any more. He just sleeps all day. 
A pet sitter visiting will be perfect. He'll do fine!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Take the job & get a dog sitter. You live in. LA there are more options there than anywhere. My daughter has a friend that hires someone that comes & walks her dogs every day while she is working.
I'm sure you will find someone. If I lived there he could come to my house . Are there no SM people available in Beverly Hills? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

The more he gets used to you leaving him and coming home, the less amount of time it will take him to calm down. Coming home, even though it is a 15 - 20 minute drive, will in the end save you money for a dog sitter/walker, and it may keep you from eating out and will save you money that way too!! I live 30 minutes from my job, so there's no going home for me. We are lucky to have a partial kitchen at work, so it's easy to heat up leftovers in the microwave, but I sure wish we lived closer.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree that having someone there to socialize with him during the day would be a great idea - that's a long time to be alone. I love the idea of a camera set up too. Just wanted to tell you though that Bella gets REALLY sad if I leave and come home for only a few minutes, then leave again. I actually avoid doing that because it does upsets her so much to see me leave again so soon. I try to make sure that if I'm coming home it is for at least a 2-3 hours and if I can't do that, I really try to just stay out and about. That's just what works for us. You will find what works best for you guys.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Pat--I really wish I knew someone vs. a stranger. I'm thinking a stranger may be more disruptive to him. I don't know any SM people in close proximity to me.

I didn't sleep last night. It really is such a life change for me--not just with Tyler, but me too. I would have to drive and sit in stressful traffic and not have the freedoms that I have now working from home. As I said, 3 years ago I would have called this my dream job, but I don't know now, sort of. The money is better--I can definitely use that and quite frankly I'm underpaid--I looked at my market value. This is literally the hardest decision to make. Everyone here thinks I should take it--I wish I had a crystal ball to tell me what the best thing to do is!



Ann Mother said:


> Take the job & get a dog sitter. You live in. LA there are more options there than anywhere. My daughter has a friend that hires someone that comes & walks her dogs every day while she is working.
> I'm sure you will find someone. If I lived there he could come to my house . Are there no SM people available in Beverly Hills?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing, but I've never done that. Years ago, I did it with my other dog--I don't think it was an issue, but all dogs are different. I kind of think it may be best to not disturb him. Maybe he won't sense the time I'm gone. A trainer told me they don't sense the time. 7 hours is basically double the amount of time that I've ever left him. I'd definitely do the camera for peace of mind.



Summergirl73 said:


> I agree that having someone there to socialize with him during the day would be a great idea - that's a long time to be alone. I love the idea of a camera set up too. Just wanted to tell you though that Bella gets REALLY sad if I leave and come home for only a few minutes, then leave again. I actually avoid doing that because it does upsets her so much to see me leave again so soon. I try to make sure that if I'm coming home it is for at least a 2-3 hours and if I can't do that, I really try to just stay out and about. That's just what works for us. You will find what works best for you guys.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You have mentioned several times that you think Tyler would be unhappy with a stranger. Well, of course you would introduce him to the pet sitter before she started coming alone. My dogs lover their sitter to pieces. They are crazy with joy when she comes to visit. I am home all the time, but the dogs are fine when I go out. But, if I travel, the pet sitter comes in mid-day, because the man is often gone for ten hours. I feel that 10 hours is too long for them to be alone on a regular basis.

I suggest that you call some people who provide this service in your area. Maybe even meet a few. One thing I have noticed is that people who pet sit for a living do it because they love dogs. Often, they are very knowledgeable about caring for animals as well.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, of course I'd introduce, but I'm afraid he'd be confused with it not me coming in the house. He really is a fearful little guy and just so used to always having me.

How long does your sitter stay? There's a ton of them, that's true, but also pricey--so far I've seen around $30 an hour. The person wouldn't have to walk him, just play with him--make sure he's okay.



Sylie said:


> You have mentioned several times that you think Tyler would be unhappy with a stranger. Well, of course you would introduce him to the pet sitter before she started coming alone. My dogs lover their sitter to pieces. They are crazy with joy when she comes to visit. I am home all the time, but the dogs are fine when I go out. But, if I travel, the pet sitter comes in mid-day, because the man is often gone for ten hours. I feel that 10 hours is too long for them to be alone on a regular basis.
> 
> I suggest that you call some people who provide this service in your area. Maybe even meet a few. One thing I have noticed is that people who pet sit for a living do it because they love dogs. Often, they are very knowledgeable about caring for animals as well.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks Pat--I really wish I knew someone vs. a stranger. I'm thinking a stranger may be more disruptive to him. I don't know any SM people in close proximity to me.
> 
> I didn't sleep last night. It really is such a life change for me--not just with Tyler, but me too. I would have to drive and sit in stressful traffic and not have the freedoms that I have now working from home. As I said, 3 years ago I would have called this my dream job, but I don't know now, sort of. The money is better--I can definitely use that and quite frankly I'm underpaid--I looked at my market value. This is literally the hardest decision to make. Everyone here thinks I should take it--I wish I had a crystal ball to tell me what the best thing to do is!


I see that you are in Beverly Hills. How far will you be commuting? I know LA commutes aren't always pretty. Is this something you are willing to live with? Could you locate closer to the new job to decrease the drive time? I am sensing some hesitation over this job change for you and I don't think it's just the dog giving you these feelings. Be honest with yourself. Will this make you happy? That is the biggest question. If the answer is yes, then go for it and make it work, if the answer is no....then don't do it. More money is nice but it isn't the answer to every problem.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for your wise insight! The commute is around 15 to get there--going home will be bad--hoping less than an hour, but unsure. You are sensing correctly. It will be such a huge lifestyle change. I love the freedom I have to do things during the day without anyone watching over my shoulder. For nearly 3 years I've had this great set up. The problem is I'm starting to not love my job and I feel that I'm in between 2 departments--I don't exactly fit. My client could leave in a year--this is probable and then I'd be out of a job. To be honest, I started sending my resume periodically about a year and a half ago and have very few interviews. It's huge decision for me in all ways and I feel like I'm being pressured and must have an answer today. I'll get the offer letter sometime today and then have to say yes or no.

Definitely thought about moving closer, but rents are through the roof now--they're creeping up to NY and SF rental pricing. Also, my boyfriend is interviewing for a job in Pasadena. If he gets that, he would work 3 days telecommuting from home and 2 days in the office. He talks about moving to the valley, Sherman Oaks, which would be an even longer commute for me, so I hope to nix that idea. Him working 3 days at home would alleviate alot of the fears about Tyler since it would be just 2 days, but you're right--I have to really be sure--to be honest, I'm less thinking about the money at this moment. I'm also thinking career wise. This job would put me at a higher level, which will be better for my career. 



pammy4501 said:


> I see that you are in Beverly Hills. How far will you be commuting? I know LA commutes aren't always pretty. Is this something you are willing to live with? Could you locate closer to the new job to decrease the drive time? I am sensing some hesitation over this job change for you and I don't think it's just the dog giving you these feelings. Be honest with yourself. Will this make you happy? That is the biggest question. If the answer is yes, then go for it and make it work, if the answer is no....then don't do it. More money is nice but it isn't the answer to every problem.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

[/QUOTE]Everyone here thinks I should take it--I wish I had a crystal ball to tell me what the best thing to do is![/QUOTE]

I think you missed my post  Go with your heart!

Btw, I used to live in Beverly Hills when I went to UCLA. Lived on Spalding Drive. It was fun for a while. Also lived in the Valley for years and NEVER adjusted to the heat!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Elisabeth, sorry I missed it. Everything is mush. I just got the letter. I'm thinking that maybe I have to talk to my current employer. Maybe the decision lies there. If they're not willing to work with me to ensure job security after the client leaves, then maybe it's time to go. I really hate this!!!

Everyone here thinks I should take it--I wish I had a crystal ball to tell me what the best thing to do is![/QUOTE]

I think you missed my post  Go with your heart!

Btw, I used to live in Beverly Hills when I went to UCLA. Lived on Spalding Drive. It was fun for a while. Also lived in the Valley for years and NEVER adjusted to the heat![/QUOTE]


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I think that's a good plan, Kim  I'll be thinking of you today and hope you make a decision you're comfortable and happy with.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you soooooo much. I just got off the phone with a woman who used to work at my current company. She's like a mom. She helped me realize that it really is a good move and that if I'm not happy I can always look. She feels the risk of staying where I'm at is too great to pass this up. She said I'll never advance and that once the client leaves, I'll be laid off. She felt I shouldn't pass this up. She feels Tyler will be okay. She knows how I am with the dogs and she had to do the same thing--it was hard for her, but the dogs were fine. My boyfriend feels the same. He said if my company is not willing to commit to keeping me if the client leaves then it's too big a risk not to take this job. I've put a call into my boss and waiting for a return call. I'm still a bit mixed on what to do, but a little calmer. Reality is this cushy situation of working from home couldn't have lasted forever. I wish that it could, but it can't. Also, I think it's a little unhealthy to always be with Tyler. That's why I'll leave for a couple of hours. What if I had an emergency or had to go out of town? I think I think with my heart too much and it over powers my brain. Logically I know what's best, but my heart takes over and I panic.



zooeysmom said:


> I think that's a good plan, Kim  I'll be thinking of you today and hope you make a decision you're comfortable and happy with.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

He'll be fine, but try conditioning him to periods of absence if you can do that before starting the new job.

When I got Riley, I stayed home for a few weeks and each day I left for a little bit longer, until I worked up to 4 or 5 hours. 

He is in an x-pen and has me home at lunch or my mom or other family members checking on him. I have a Dropcam and honestly, he sleeps most of the day and he is still a puppy!

Good luck, whatever you decide to do!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks! I've been monitoring him today and for the most part he is sleeping. I now remember I once left him for 4.5 hours when I had a certification test and he was fine, so it would only be a few hours more. I was thinking about the conditioning and maybe working from the library. I'm also going to see if I can maybe start 1/2 day Thursday and all day Friday, so it won't be so dramatic as a full week. I'll see if I can manage that. The consensus seems to be that I shouldn't pass up this opportunity.



BeautifulMaltese said:


> He'll be fine, but try conditioning him to periods of absence if you can do that before starting the new job.
> 
> When I got Riley, I stayed home for a few weeks and each day I left for a little bit longer, until I worked up to 4 or 5 hours.
> 
> ...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kim...Hi  take the job! Tyler will be fine. I was just put in a situation (as you know) where my mom who used to babysit Lacie got sick and can no longer babysit, so I hired a dog walker to come in for 45 minutes during my workday. It has been awesome! She feeds both dogs, takes them for a walk, plays with them, gives Lacie her meds.
When I come home from work in the afternoons...I am waking them up. Never in a million years did I think it could work! I was scared to death of how they would feel if I left them~especially Lacie who has never been left for more than an hour and that was on rare occasion. 
To be honest...I wish I did this much sooner. The both of you will be fine...I promise


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Bentley sleeps most of the day. I spy on him. When I come home he's so happy to see me but I can tell by his bed head and doggy yoga stretches that he woke up when he heard the key in the door. I laugh because he acts like he was up all day. 

If I'm home he WILL NOT take puppy naps (unless I run out to do errands). On the weekend he's exhausted by 10pm and will flight his sleep. 

Congrats on your new job!!!

What camera do you use? I've been doing a work around with Google Hangouts and leaving my laptop pointed at his ex-pen and joining the Hangout from my phone. It awkward and can be dangerous because if I forget to set it to private it pings my Youtube Subscribers that I'm on live and they watch Bentley sleep all day.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks! I didn't buy a camera yet, but will. Tyler pretty much sleeps all day too. He's only up if he sees that I'm going to leave. When I come home he's a madman--whether it's 10 minutes or 2 hours. He screeches for about 10 minutes like I tortured him by leaving him alone.

I let my current employer know about my offer and they want to counter--now I'm even more confused! I'm much calmer than I initially was--I was freaking out. I'm starting to feel better that he'll be okay. I think a lot of my freak out has to do with me and change as well. Tyler is one factor. I've honestly never been in a position where I've got an offer and my company wants to counter--it's a very new place for me. I think that's why I'm calmer now.



justagirltv said:


> Bentley sleeps most of the day. I spy on him. When I come home he's so happy to see me but I can tell by his bed head and doggy yoga stretches that he woke up when he heard the key in the door. I laugh because he acts like he was up all day.
> 
> If I'm home he WILL NOT take puppy naps (unless I run out to do errands). On the weekend he's exhausted by 10pm and will flight his sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Joanne--I texted you!!!!



maddysmom said:


> Kim...Hi  take the job! Tyler will be fine. I was just put in a situation (as you know) where my mom who used to babysit Lacie got sick and can no longer babysit, so I hired a dog walker to come in for 45 minutes during my workday. It has been awesome! She feeds both dogs, takes them for a walk, plays with them, gives Lacie her meds.
> When I come home from work in the afternoons...I am waking them up. Never in a million years did I think it could work! I was scared to death of how they would feel if I left them~especially Lacie who has never been left for more than an hour and that was on rare occasion.
> To be honest...I wish I did this much sooner. The both of you will be fine...I promise


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping that your current company counters with an offer that allows for longevity with the company. Keep us posted  .


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks, will do! So far, I haven't heard anything. However, I received an email from Monster today. It was an article entitled "Why You Should Never Accept a Counter Offer." How weird is that?



Summergirl73 said:


> Hoping that your current company counters with an offer that allows for longevity with the company. Keep us posted  .


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree to do what you feel is right for YOU and will make you happy... whether that be at your current company or at the new one. Tyler will adjust to a dog walker... my two are rescues and very anxious when people come over, but it was our only option when I was hired for a full time job. 

I received a recommendation here on SM for a dog walker we have been using for a year now. Lisa is the most anxious when company comes over, and I am pretty sure she still barks at our dog walker, but the bottom line is that they need the exposure! It's better than them holding it all day.

Tyler will be anxious at first, but he will get used to it. Definitely have any prospective walker come over to meet with him first; take it slowly. Unless you feel you can come home everyday... that would be good too! I have a 20 minute commute, so even when I had an hour-long lunch break, that wasn't enough time for me to get to/from home, eat lunch AND take the pups out. 

My dog walker takes them for a walk so they can go potty and get a little exercise, which tires them out a little since they are crated all day.

Keep us posted!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks!

Tyler is wee wee pad trained, so there's no issue there. To be honest, I wouldn't want anyone walking him outside. He's very fearful outside still and I'd be afraid something would happen to him--I'm still working with him on that. My hope still remains that my BF will get the job he interviews for today and will work from home 3 days a week, leaving just 2 alone days. I'm still waiting on the counter offer, but I can't really stall the other company anymore--they just called. I'm going to sign and accept it. If my current company comes back with a great counter, title and responsibilities, I will consider rescinding--it's awful, but I wouldn't be the first.

This whole this has made me physically ill. I didn't sleep well last night--I'm completely drained and wiped out.



CorkieYorkie said:


> I agree to do what you feel is right for YOU and will make you happy... whether that be at your current company or at the new one. Tyler will adjust to a dog walker... my two are rescues and very anxious when people come over, but it was our only option when I was hired for a full time job.
> 
> I received a recommendation here on SM for a dog walker we have been using for a year now. Lisa is the most anxious when company comes over, and I am pretty sure she still barks at our dog walker, but the bottom line is that they need the exposure! It's better than them holding it all day.
> 
> ...


----------

